# Full Butterfly...1st Attempts



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

After doing a bunch of research, and posting to get some ideas on bands, I decided to try some full butterfly style shooting. The first couple of band sets were too heavy for me at this point. I haven't had a lot of exercise in a few years, and my shoulder and arm muscles have become fairly weak.

I decided to try some theraband green. I went with the 20mm x 15mm x 11 inch active length. Depending on the grip, it's not too bad at all. I have no idea on the speed, but that isn't what I'm after. I'm just trying to have some fun trying all the different styles I can. I might even try the PFS later...but I will need a lesson and possibly some liquid courage for that.

I started out with the targets I had already set up...the gambler shot.






I didn't want to keep beating up my clips, so I changed to a pop can....there is more speed in this set of bands than I thought....even edge hits on the can made holes.






This may not be my most accurate style, but I won't complain with the early results.

I'll get a video up on that shows me shooting...I'll post it here when I get a chance.

Any advice, personal choices on bands or any other comments are welcome.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, me lad .... I would say you have the basic technique nailed!!! Now you just need to hone it a bit to get your accuracy up. Looking good!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles....thank you! Once I get my video done of me shooting, please let me know what you think....and be brutal. Right now, I have no idea if I'm picking up bad habits or not. I don't want to start off wrong and try to change it later....it's easier to start right...at least for me.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I may have to play with that also.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Treefork....go for it! If I can attempt it...I know you will knock it out of the park.

Todd


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Looking good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

seems like charles says you have got the basic concept down...it just takes practice like any thing else to get

dialed in...I shoot my self half butterfly floating anchor...seems to work ok for me...Keep after it..your doing real well

for your first try of butterfly style shooting...AKAOldmiser


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shooting Greywolf. When I first started butterfly, I can't hit anything. I was too scared to lose an ear. It turns out, to me, it's safer than short-draw target style shooting. I use the speed-bump effect to shoot the ammo away from the fork.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Do the Dew!!!! Keep at it GW, you'll be full on butterfly effect in no time!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Pilgrim...thanks...it's my pleasure!

Oldmiser....Thank you. I have been shooting a floating anchor all winter. I wanted to extend it out to full butterfly. I like the idea of lighter pull and getting either the same speed.

Mr. Green....Thank you. When I first went to a floating anchor...just a little past my ear, I was very scared of hitting myself in the ear or face. I've found that if I do my part, thing go very well. It helps keep my head in the game and not loose focus.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Btoon...thanks! I'm posting another video soon so you can watch, laugh, and tell me what I'm doing wrong :rofl: .

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

OK...here it is. Me, my butterfly and the camera.






As I said before...let me have it. If you see something, please let me know. I'm open for all advice and for all criticism. You can't make me upset....because I asked for it.

Here is the results of the videos, and about 10 more shots after I turned off the camera.









I'm liking the speed, that's for sure. Maybe next time I'll try some 7/16 steel and see what that does :naughty: .

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend looks like you got it pretty well dialed in....Just a matter of practice practice...

Great hitting on the soda can~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Overall, it looks pretty good. Of course I do have a couple of suggestions.

I note that your right arm is not fully extended ... it is bent. Part of that, I suspect, is due to your grip on the pouch. You are holding the ammo in the pouch using your thumb and index finger. Because of the angles, you are having to hold the ammo down nearer the tip of your index finger ... and you are having to cock your right wrist at quite an angle. Try this without a slingshot. Stand at about 90 degrees to your target as though you were going to shoot. Then extend your left arm forward as if holding the frame. Then just make a fist with your right arm and extend it back. You will see that it is easy to straighten out your right arm. That arrangement will give you several more inches of draw and be a lot easier on your wrist. But, I hear you ask, how do you hold the pouch and ammo???? Well, you use what I like to call the reverse (or under handed) fist grip.

I explained it as follows elsewhere. I used here:

http://slingshotforu...ngers/?p=288281

Because those bands were so strong, I was having trouble getting my arm straight as you can see in the video. But if I had not been using the fist grip, I never would have been able to draw back even that far. Basically, you put the ammo in the pouch and hold it in your fist, with the bands coming out at the web of your thumb. Rather than grasp from the top of the pouch, grasp from underneath the pouch. Then when you go to butterfly, you will not be twisting the bands.

You will find more discussion of that grip here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25070-new-butterfly-grip/?hl=%2Bfist+%2Bgrip#entry316555

Give it a try ... you may like it. But if you don't like it, just stick with what you are doing, as it seems to be working thus far.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles....thank you for all the input. I can see how the fist grip would be great for very heavy bands. I don't dare try that at home...I have a window right above my catchbox and I don't want to send a stray shot into the house. I'll give it a try when I get back to the archery range...nothing to hurt out there.

I may have to go to a little longer band for a while if I start having trouble. I don't have problem using "training bands" as I call them.

I'm also experimenting with different grips. I know I'll find something that works...just takes time. I love those excuses to go and shoot more.

Thanks again.

Todd


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> After doing a bunch of research, and posting to get some ideas on bands, I decided to try some full butterfly style shooting. The first couple of band sets were too heavy for me at this point. I haven't had a lot of exercise in a few years, and my shoulder and arm muscles have become fairly weak.
> 
> *I decided to try some theraband green. I went with the 20mm x 15mm x 11 inch active length*. Depending on the grip, it's not too bad at all. I have no idea on the speed, but that isn't what I'm after. I'm just trying to have some fun trying all the different styles I can. I might even try the PFS later...but I will need a lesson and possibly some liquid courage for that.
> 
> ...


Hey Todd,

Looking good. I have a question. With an 11" active band length, what is your total draw and what is your elongation?

Thanks.

Laz


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

My draw is 57 to 60 inches....depending on my grip. That gives an elongation of 520 to 550 percent..+/-.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking pretty good to me Todd... for me though, I'd prefer a little more head cant over the bands, so they're right under your right eye... and on your release hand an exaggerated pull back and away on your release, so it's kind of slipping from your grip as you go back... on a few of your shots your hand was releasing going back towards the target a little...

After that I think you've just about got it.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Bill...thank you. I do have the bands in the same spot as my floating anchor...maybe I need to tilt my head then as well. I'll give it a try.

Todd


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice job. Much better than I could have done.


----------

